# cast iron floor drain woes



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

went to snake a drain today at a commercial building. inside the trap it's like deposits have closed the drain in. these deposits are like concrete almost completely closing the trap. anybody know what this is? seen it before? I've seen it once but it was outside on an areaway drain. the one i went to today was inside the mech. room. discharging into it is a "bleed-off" for a conductivity reduction system for the big chillers on the roof. any insight would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*rrman*

I've never seen it but a tech told me "Heat" a drain opener.If you use Heat in a drain and it does'nt open it up ,you need to vacuum it out or it wiil harden like concrete.


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mineral deposits- the harder the water the worse it gets.
The floor drain does not get a lot of use other than the bleed off. The amount of the discharge is relatively little. Consequently, the trap is never completely cleaned/flushed. Over time it builds up.


----------

